# She won't stop screaming!!!



## Theykeepmebusy (Mar 23, 2011)

Daisy, 19 days old, bottle kid, has started screaming for me all last night and all day today, she is penned at night with her brother and a week older buckling. They are with the herd during the day, but she has figured out what window is open and she has screamed at me all day. I go out there and no more screaming, I come back in it starts back up. Her voice is hoarse from screaming guys. Any advice ?  There is nothing else wrong, pooing fine, eating fine (bottle and niblets of hay) no fever. Just "Mama" left WWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA,WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!   
  she is driving my DH, children and me bonkers. What do I do? I know she won't have a voice left after tonight, but I'm sure that is no good.


----------



## chubbydog811 (Mar 23, 2011)

Ignore her? That's what I do. She will get sick of yelling sooner or later...  
I have one like that right now...I totally ignore him...But he is also leaving in another week, so I don't have to deal with it much longer


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Mar 23, 2011)

................Twitch.........Twitch......She's here for the long run    Thanks, good to know I'm not alone, was wondering if I was doing something wrong.


----------



## duffontap (Mar 24, 2011)

We had a couple noisy bottle babies.  By the time they were teenagers (in goat years) they were bothering us and the neighbors enough that they had to go to a more rural home (fortunately to a wonderful 4h family as pack goat projects).  We later learned it was our fault because we tried to shut them up by giving them snacks, or playing with them.  Goats are smart and they learned quickly that whining got results.  The next time we got goats we instituted a STRICT 'whining goats get ignored, quiet goats get attention' policy.  Some breeds are more vocal than others, but ignoring them when they are vocal works if you are consistent and patient enough to see it through.  Good luck!  JD


----------



## chubbydog811 (Mar 24, 2011)

haha! I'm past the twitches...I'm to the point that I don't look at them or talk to them unless I am feeding. I'm not sure who else has the issue - but I have a horrible time weaning bottle babies - they always bite (draw blood bite) and jump and yell, ect...For about 2 weeks, I totally ignore them except for grain/hay/water. That actually usually makes them stop, and they are still their lovable selves when you stop ignoring them.
The boy that I have makes me want to do bad things...He YELLLSSS, jumps on you (the annoying jump up/down 10 times), bites HARD (not just hands, he will bite whatever he can get), ect...And he is only 2 weeks old today! He's vicious! Usually they don't get vicious until about 4-6 weeks, but this guy decided to start early.    <- that's how I feel about that baby goat right now! Thank God he is leaving next weekend!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 24, 2011)

I have one who's a screamer right now.  And his twin sister is one of the quietest kids we've had!  I think how much they yell, despite identical conditions, is just a personality trait.  A half sibling by the same buck last year was a loud mouth just like this kid.  I think the key with bottle babies is the same as with puppies... don't spoil them those first few weeks when they're the cutest things ever or you'll be paying for it long after they're not quite as cute.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Mar 24, 2011)

She bites too!!!! My hands have cuts on them from her!!!  I am ignoring her, her brother and pen mate, they are so quite and calm, they really don't complain about anything.  I don't see how they put up with her screaming. * Sigh of relief to everyone's replies.  When I brought them home (day old), Rolls said put them out side, so I put them in the pen and have bottle fed out there, I let them out in the mornings to be with the herd, and every night before I pen them back, I play chase with them, just because it's funny.   I hope this doesn't last to long with her,  I'm sticking with ignoring.     she's outside the window now   Round 2 !!!!!!


----------



## chubbydog811 (Mar 24, 2011)

That's how it is with my kids to! 2 of the boys are perfect little angels (as far as I can see anyway lol) They don't bite, they barely talk, and they don't jump. The twin to the boy, is a little loud, bites a little, and only jumps a little (only when she is hungry though)...But the boy...My goodness, he is a loudmouth ankle biter!!! 
You can sleep a little better knowing you are NOT alone! 
Good luck with the ignoring game...It's actually pretty easy once they have you ticked off to that "I'm going to kill you" point.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Mar 24, 2011)

I told her what I told my sons, I will give them super glue as chap stick.


----------



## getchasome (Mar 24, 2011)

she sounds like a typical baby that has figured out if she makes noise, mama comes   I agree with the ignoring her part and she'll learn


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Mar 25, 2011)

I ignored and succeeded, today she is not yelling at me, I have the window open, family is talking being normal and not covering our ears anymore. She is a goat.


----------

